# Drove a W8 6-Speed Manual



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

Had to go to the dealer the other day for my window regualtors, and
The sales manager is a really cool guy (Ken Cresswell at Fitzgerald VW in Annapolis MD) so while BS'ing with him he asked me if i had drvien a W8 manual yet..and i said no - so he flipped me the keys and a dealer plate for the one outside!















































Ok - the interior i'm not happy about - looks no more special than a Jetta GLX interior and feels about the same size.......the guages are cool - and the MFD display in the center rocks - the stereo is good - but the shifter feels worse than my 1.8T - the clutch has some ok weight to it - but the throttle is soooo light it's hard to drive smoothe - that aside - the drivetrain ROCKS!! It pulls VERY HARD - like you'd expect a 8 cylinder to do - and the 4 motion just hunkers down and goes!! And the brakes are so big they felt like they could stop the world!!...







but......the drivetrain aside - i wasn't impressed - my GTI felt almost the same, driving wise, as the passat did - and even though i come from "THE 1.8T IS KING" world - i gotta say the W8 is faster than my chipped GTI - and this is a non-broken in car with 50 miles on it too....the engine sounded great (but tooo quiet) with some intake and exhaust it would be pure sex how that car sounds - impressive motor - but needs a better package








Dan


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Drove a W8 6-Speed Manual (JettaManDan)*

They would have sold twice as many if they'd had those wheels and the 6 speed from the start. 
It's a very cool car with that setup.


----------



## VWW8-03 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Drove a W8 6-Speed Manual (JettaManDan)*

If the experience I've had with my W8 Tiptronic is any indicator, the 6-speed should really haul after the 11,000 mile break-in period is complete. The car really drives differently before and after that distance.


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

I agree... they should have reacted faster with manual and wheels.


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Drove a W8 6-Speed Manual (VWW8-03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWW8-03* »_If the experience I've had with my W8 Tiptronic is any indicator, the 6-speed should really haul after the 11,000 mile break-in period is complete. The car really drives differently before and after that distance.

i kinda figured that - all VW'S seem to have an embedded program that free's up the motor after certian miles - that's why i was very impressed - it was fast with only 50 miles on it - can't imagine after some synthetic oil and it's broken in how it would be....


----------

